# Inexpensive Charter for Sailing Team



## Pojodojo (Aug 6, 2007)

I am a member of a Big Ten sailing team, and I would really like to organize a bareboat charter to do over Christmas.

Being college students, money is a little tight, so after flying somewhere, money will be tight. We are located in the Midwest now, so because it's during winter, we would need to go somewhere warmer to sail.

If you have any ideas for places to go, or ways to save money, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, you do realize that winter is the prime sailing charter season, and that is when the prices are at their highest. It might make far more sense to do the bareboat charter over spring break, when there is a bit less demand and lower prices.


----------

